# Socket



## MarioH (7. Sep 2006)

Hallo.

Ich konnte in der API der MicroEdition keine Sockets und ServerSockets finden.

Am liebsten wär mir jetzt ein "Augen auf!!" ;-)
Ansonsten, gibt es ein Pendant dazu in ME?

Würde gerne Client-Server Verbindungen zwischen Java-Programmen (Internet) und JavaME-Programmen (GPRS) herstellen, oder auch JavaME-JavaME (je GPRS).

Danke.


----------



## Jockel (7. Sep 2006)

Sowas http://developers.sun.com/techtopics/mobility/midp/articles/midp2network/ ?


----------



## MarioH (7. Sep 2006)

Ja, danke. Das ist es.
Ich hatte nur im MIDP 1 geschaut.

Ein bisschen beunruhigen tut mich, dass es heißt, dass nicht jedes MIDP 2 Gerät diese Sockets unterstützt.

Aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe könnte man alternativ http-Tunneling nutzen, da Handys etc. mit MIDP 2 als http-Server genutzt werden können. Oder hab ich da einen kleinen Übersetzungsfehler drin?
Ist das erst ab MIDP 2 möglich oder schon in 1?



> MIDP 2.0 implementers must provide support for HTTP 1.1 servers as well as secure HTTP connections. They should also provide support for low-level IP networking, but this decision is left to the handset manufacturers and network operators. In certain circumstances they may have valid reasons to ignore this recommendation, but they must understand and carefully weigh the implications before choosing a different communication mechanism.




Wichtig ist, dass ich ein Handy o.ä. ansprechen kann, ohne dass es zuvor eine Anfrage senden muss.

Hat ein Gerät das per GPRS oder WAP mit dem Internet verbunden ist auch eine IP, oder läuft die Adressierung da etwas anders?

Danke.


----------

